
KeyMe: Keep Your Keys In The Cloud - wusatiuk
http://www.informationweek.com/cloud-computing/software/keyme-keep-your-keys-in-the-cloud/240159755
======
wusatiuk
the idea is generally a great one, but do we really need to save our key data
in the cloud? Especially you think about what happened the last few days &
weeks.

~~~
wiml
Heh, some friends and I joked about doing this a few years ago when one of us
got a nice CNC machine. :)

I don't think that you should worry about the NSA getting your door key from
the cloud; anyone who'd be able to use that access could stroll in to your
house more easily with a bump key or a battering ram.

